
Children Are Easily Peer Pressured by Robots, Study Finds - bopbop
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3qqep/children-are-easily-peer-pressured-by-robots-study-finds
======
bopbop
Interesting to think of in the context of Alexa, Cortana, etc - a literal
won't-someone-think-of-the-children story.

